# What happens if bank can't deliver repossession order?



## gone (17 Nov 2014)

The bank sent me a repossession order by registered mail but I was away and unable to receive or collect it. Since then an old guy has been coming around trying to deliver it (I presume) and ringing incessantly on my doorbell, I never answer as I'm dodging multiple people and debts etc..Does anyone know what happens next?


----------



## Time (17 Nov 2014)

Eventually they will nail it to the door.


----------



## michaelg (18 Nov 2014)

I think they still have to deliver it in person, I know a guy in the same boat and is been going on years


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Nov 2014)

Wasn't there a case recently of the bailiffs barging their way into the home and turfing the couple out onto the street?


----------



## mf1 (18 Nov 2014)

Kildavin said:


> Wasn't there a case recently of the bailiffs barging their way into the home and turfing the couple out onto the street?



Let me see. People owe significant money. Creditor gets a Court Order. Couple ignore the Court Order. For several years. Eventually, the Sheriff enforces the Court Order. 

Isn't that  a different way of describing the same situation? 

As regards the original question, ultimately the creditor will get another Court Order  dealing with the service of the original Court Order - and it will be something like service by ordinary post or left at address. 

mf


----------



## Gerry Canning (18 Nov 2014)

gone said:


> The bank sent me a repossession order by registered mail but I was away and unable to receive or collect it. Since then an old guy has been coming around trying to deliver it (I presume) and ringing incessantly on my doorbell, I never answer as I'm dodging multiple people and debts etc..Does anyone know what happens next?


 .........................
Gone. 

You will be got , normally by substitute service ie they show they made good efforts to get you.
Bit of advice.
Start meeting everyone ,receive , collect whatever they deliver because from what you hint you are ducking and diving . 
Normally these (postmen) are just that ie mail boys.
I presume your debts are unmanageable, you are in a hole .

Time to come out and face them.
Think about it , it is not as though you killed someone!
You need closure to get on with your life.
Surely you don't want to keep dodging?


----------



## 44brendan (18 Nov 2014)

> The bank sent me a repossession order by registered mail but I was away and unable to receive or collect it. Since then an old guy has been coming around trying to deliver it (I presume) and ringing incessantly on my doorbell, I never answer as I'm dodging multiple people and debts etc..Does anyone know what happens next?


This is not an escape clause. Don't be fooled by those who advise ducking and diving to avoid service. It will take its' course and if you want to avoid the property being re-posessed you need to fully engage with the Bank/Courts on the issue. However, given that matters have progressed to this level it is likely too late to defer the inevitable.


----------



## michaelg (18 Nov 2014)

I don't know your personal circumstances but if the banks have treated you badly in the past i see no reason why you should make things easier for them, in fact quite the opposite.
Its your decision if you feel like continuing to duck and dive them.


----------



## Annie51 (18 Nov 2014)

I understood that you plan on changing your name and going to Canada..


----------



## gone (19 Nov 2014)

Gerry Canning said:


> .........................
> Gone.
> 
> You will be got , normally by substitute service ie they show they made good efforts to get you.
> ...


I need to keep dodging for another 3 or 4 months, I'm not dodging the banks but other creditors who are calling to my door and as I can't answer the door I don't know who is who. 
The bank tried to deliver repo order by registered mail but I never collected it it so I'm wondering what the next step is at their end.


----------



## gone (19 Nov 2014)

44brendan said:


> This is not an escape clause. Don't be fooled by those who advise ducking and diving to avoid service. It will take its' course and if you want to avoid the property being re-posessed you need to fully engage with the Bank/Courts on the issue. However, given that matters have progressed to this level it is likely too late to defer the inevitable.


Gaff will be repo'd whether I like it or not, I'm just wondering as to the proceedure if they can't deliver the order in person.


----------



## gone (19 Nov 2014)

mf1 said:


> As regards the original question, ultimately the creditor will get another Court Order  dealing with the service of the original Court Order - and it will be something like service by ordinary post or left at address.
> 
> mf


Thanks for reply, can I take this as the procedure so-it will arrive in the mail or be left on the door?


----------



## Time (20 Nov 2014)

Yep. It will either arrive via the letterbox or be attached to the door.


----------



## Bronte (20 Nov 2014)

gone said:


> , I never answer as I'm dodging multiple people and debts etc..?


 
This is a novel approach.  At least you're honest.


----------



## Bronte (20 Nov 2014)

gone said:


> I need to keep dodging for another 3 or 4 months, I'm not dodging the banks but other creditors who are calling to my door and as I can't answer the door I don't know who is who.
> .


 

Then your question should be: 

How long after registered post is undeliverable does it take banks to get an order for alternative delivery, and then how long before they enforce that, and how long after that will it take for them to reclaim the property.  

To which I do not have the answer, but I imagine this is not an efficient or quick procedure.


----------



## Time (20 Nov 2014)

They can get an order for substituted service quickly enough once the reg letter is returned. There are usually at least 2 sittings of the County Registars court per month and it would be no great ask to shoehorn an application for substituted service into the list.

Normally any order would have at least a stay of 3 month. Once this is up, you can stay put until the sheriff writes asking you to quit. This bit could take some time and it is impossible to say how long the bank would be willing to wait.


----------



## gone (20 Nov 2014)

Bronte said:


> This is a novel approach.  At least you're honest.


Sorry, I'll try to be more inventive next time, maybe answering the door in a hula dress while mounted on a turkey might be more to your approval?


----------



## gone (20 Nov 2014)

Time said:


> They can get an order for substituted service quickly enough once the reg letter is returned. There are usually at least 2 sittings of the County Registars court per month and it would be no great ask to shoehorn an application for substituted service into the list.
> 
> Normally any order would have at least a stay of 3 month. Once this is up, you can stay put until the sheriff writes asking you to quit. This bit could take some time and it is impossible to say how long the bank would be willing to wait.


Thanks, any idea what sort of service they would use as a substitute?


----------



## Time (20 Nov 2014)

Usually normal post is used for substituted service.


----------



## Jim2007 (20 Nov 2014)

gone said:


> Thanks, any idea what sort of service they would use as a substitute?



Normal post and is deemed served once it is in the post...


----------

